# Cryptocoryne Purpurea



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Cryptocoryne purpurea 'Mawai Johor' grown submersed with first spathe.


----------



## Johnson18 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks awesome man! What substrate are you using?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a great color. I just wanted to check that this is flowering under the water?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Johnson18 said:


> Looks awesome man! What substrate are you using?


I use ADA Amazonia AquaSoil.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

ts168 said:


> Nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

planted-tnk-guy said:


> Love it.


I'm happy you love it.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

BruceF said:


> This is a great color. I just wanted to check that this is flowering under the water?


I'm growing this specific plant under the water for one year and happy to see it flower for the first time. I'm happy you like the color.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you growing it fully submersed or is the water just a little above the crown? 

Nice spathe!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

AaronT said:


> Are you growing it fully submersed or is the water just a little above the crown?
> 
> Nice spathe!


The water surface is about 14 inches above the tops of this plant. I hope you like the color of the spathe. Philip Rody have seen my set up.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Crispino Ramos said:


> The water surface is about 14 inches above the tops of this plant. I hope you like the color of the spathe. Philip Rody have seen my set up.


Are you using RO water or tap water? I'm guessing you lowered the water level when the spathe started forming so it could open up?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

AaronT said:


> Are you using RO water or tap water? I'm guessing you lowered the water level when the spathe started forming so it could open up?


I'm using tap water. I can't lower the water level or the plants in the tank would dry up. The humidity in Phoenix, Arizona is very low and my 120P doesn't have a glass cover. I'm really surprised that the spathe opened under water; I've heard/read that crypts would only open their spathes when grown emersed.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Crispino Ramos said:


> I'm using tap water. I can't lower the water level or the plants in the tank would dry up. The humidity in Phoenix, Arizona is very low and my 120P doesn't have a glass cover. I'm really surprised that the spathe opened under water; I've heard/read that crypts would only open their spathes when grown emersed.


Yeah, I heard the same thing, which is why I asked.  That's pretty cool that it opened up submersed. I've had plenty of them form on various Crypts submersed, but none have ever opened for me.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

AaronT said:


> Yeah, I heard the same thing, which is why I asked.  That's pretty cool that it opened up submersed. I've had plenty of them form on various Crypts submersed, but none have ever opened for me.


I hope somebody could answer why the spathe of my Cryptocoryne purpurea had opened under water. I'll post again when another forms and opens or not.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

very nice!!!

color, pattern and of course the spathe is so cool!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

h4n said:


> very nice!!!
> 
> color, pattern and of course the spathe is so cool!


Han, Thanks for the feedback. The leaf color is darker when grown emersed.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is great stuff!

A historical photograph of C. ×purpurea nothovar. purpurea, made in 1958! Note that the plant grows and flowers submersed in an aquarium. 
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/pur/pur.html


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

BruceF said:


> This is great stuff!
> 
> A historical photograph of C. ×purpurea nothovar. purpurea, made in 1958! Note that the plant grows and flowers submersed in an aquarium.
> http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/pur/pur.html


Very nice link there Bruce!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

The spathe broke off today so I took a picture of the spadix and the spathe.


----------

